# Kangertech subox mini



## mcgeerj35 (16/2/16)

Hi guys just wanted to ask where can i get a as mentioned kangertech subox mini from i am in alberton and dont know where to buy this device from 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/2/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hi guys just wanted to ask where can i get a as mentioned kangertech subox mini from i am in alberton and dont know where to buy this device from
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Google subox mini jhb, there are a bunch of shops selling these kits


----------



## mcgeerj35 (16/2/16)

Sweet thanks man

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/2/16)

Check ur pm


----------



## Clouder (16/2/16)

Just buy it online @mcgeerj35 , that's the easiest! Visit www.vapourmountain.co.za or www.vapeking.co.za or www.sirvape.co.za *OR ANY* of our awesome vendors!

**TIP: don't buy from the first vendor that stocks it, check prices first!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (16/2/16)

Thanks @ clouder much appreciated will go and do my research 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/2/16)

Vapers corner have a cool deal with battery 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...h-efest-18650-battery-3000mah-612?category=79


----------

